# high uintahs camera



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here is a camera supposedly on the northwest end of the uintahs. cool animation. can anyone pinpoint the exact location? moderators can move this to where its supposed to be - but i assume its of value to anyone planning a fishing trip. or hunting trip. or just daydreaming/fantasizing from thier cubicle.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/slc/camera/sing ... Uintas.php

enjoy


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like it could be pointed at S&M or maybe Fish Lake. Couldn't really say though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> can anyone pinpoint the exact location?


I bet Goob would know. He probably has a tent picture from that location.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Some clues from the Forest Service: http://www.fsvisimages.com/24.aspx?site=HIUI2

This thread probably belongs in the Great Outdoors section. It'll stay on the first page longer and ultimately get more traffic there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Kingfisher said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone pinpoint the exact location?
> ...


I think it's Cow Park, above Moon Lake.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

rhat could be right... my buddy ray is convinced its lakefork mtn which is essentially the same location.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> rhat could be right... my buddy ray is convinced its lakefork mtn which is essentially the same location.


I think so. You can see that meadow from Lakefork Mtn too.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.fsvisimages.com/24.aspx?site=HIUI2#

Click "map it" at the link. It's above Moon Lake, pointing North West towards Wilson Peak. The Forest Circus has the mileage mixed up with the metric equivalents. They have marked some landmarks at the "landmarks" link.



> The High Uintas real-time digital camera system was installed south of Lake Fork Mountain in the spring of 2010. Similar to the original 35mm system (1987-2001), the digital web camera views Ostler and Squaw peak to the northwest. No air quality or meteorological data are currently associated with the High Uintas images.


----------

